# Bild in JFrame einfügen



## Guest (29. Sep 2004)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Bilder in JFrame einfügen.
Wie kann ich bei diesem Code realisieren,dass das Bild sichtbar ist, aber auch die Hintergrundfarbe und das Label;
	
	
	
	





```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Präsentation extends JFrame 
{
	JLabel bibLbl;


	public static void main(String[] args) throws ClassNotFoundException, InstantiationException,     IllegalAccessException, UnsupportedLookAndFeelException 
	{
	
		UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");
		
		Präsentation titel = new Präsentation("Willkommen");

		Toolkit tool = titel.getToolkit();
		Image image = tool.getImage("t_online.gif");
		titel.setIconImage(image);
		
		
		
		titel.setSize(660,500);
		titel.setLocation(200,100);
		titel.setResizable(false);
		titel.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
		titel.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		titel.show();
	
	}

		public void paint(Graphics g)
		{
			Image img;
			img = getToolkit().getImage("Gebaeude_PB.jpg");
			g.drawImage(img,60,150,this);
			
		}


		public Präsentation(String titel)
		{
			super(titel);
			
			getContentPane().setBackground(Color.decode("#3A6DA5"));
					
			bibLbl = new JLabel("bla");
			bibLbl.setBounds(45, 440, 200, 20);
			getContentPane().add(bibLbl);
		
		
		}

}
```


----------



## Beni (29. Sep 2004)

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, z.B. mit "Bild" und "JFrame"...


----------



## Student (30. Sep 2004)

noch was anderes ...

so etwas hier ist doch eher unglücklich:


> public class *Präsentation*



vermeide besser mal die umlaute.

grüße ben.


----------



## abollm (12. Okt 2004)

Ich poste einmal folgenden Code als Anregung. Du kannst ein Bild laden und anzeigen lassen. zusätzlich wird das JLabel angezeigt. Das Thema ist hiermit natürlich nicht erschöpfend behandelt. Versuch und  :###  macht klug! 


```
import java.awt.*;
//import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
//import javax.swing.event.*;
//import javax.swing.text.*;

public class TestTextArea extends JFrame {
	JScrollPane scrollPane;

	JTextArea textArea;

	ImageIcon image;

	public TestTextArea() {
		super("Test");
		JPanel panel = new JPanel();
		setContentPane(panel);
		panel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());

		image = new ImageIcon("images/bird.gif"); // Pfad etc. anpassen
		textArea = new JTextArea(10, 30) {
			public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
				Point p = scrollPane.getViewport().getViewPosition();
				g.drawImage(image.getImage(), p.x, p.y, null);
				super.paintComponent(g);
			}
		};
		textArea.setOpaque(false);     // wichtig!
		textArea.setFont(new Font("monospaced", Font.PLAIN, 12));
		scrollPane = new JScrollPane(textArea);
		panel.add(scrollPane);
		JPanel panel2 = new JPanel();
		JLabel bibLbl = new JLabel("bla");
		bibLbl.setBounds(45, 440, 200, 20);
		panel2.add(bibLbl);
		add(bibLbl, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		TestTextArea frame = new TestTextArea();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## Roar (13. Okt 2004)

[quote="Student"
so etwas hier ist doch eher unglücklich:


> public class *Präsentation*



vermeide besser mal die umlaute.
[/quote]

das ist eigentlich egal. die java vm arbeitet ebenfalls internt mit unicode, darum können umlauten im code ohne probleme benutzt werden.


----------

